# Hey newbie :-)



## loopymare (Sep 16, 2009)

hello everybody im new :lol:

So thought i would say hello and say a bit about me. I am from south west England and I owe a piebald cob gelding 7 years old. He is a cheeky boy and often causes me many problems :roll:, he is my first own horse and lets just say not totally want i was expecting but I love him to bits :wink: and so keep on trying with him. 

Hoping to share all the ups and downs and maybe gain some advice from all of you out there

so hello :lol:


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi! Nice to meet you! Ups and downs are normal LOL. Welcome!


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

howdy, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forums!
I'm Steff, from Alberta, Canada!


----------



## loopymare (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone :lol:

Here is a picture of my boy as a thanks (sorry its so big i could not work out how to resize


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow hes beautiful!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Whoa! He's gorgeous!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh he's beautiful!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey, I'm Kara and I'm new too, as of yesterday.  Veryyy pretty horse. What breed is he?


----------



## loopymare (Sep 16, 2009)

hey Kara thank you  he is a gypsy cob hairy as them come :lol:


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm also from England and own a black and white Gypsy Cob although he is just 6 months old. Your boy is gorgeous.


----------

